# Suitable Cage/Run for Corvid



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have recently found a crow fledgling. I presume he had fallen from the nest in my garden & initially I left him hoping his parents would continue to feed him. Unfortunately they didnt & he seemed to be getting weaker so I took him in.

He is currently in a run in my garden with a cat box for shelter (I bring him inside in the evenings). He is eating well on a variety of foods & seems healthy apart from a large lump on the underside of his wing (almost his elbow). He has been checked by a vet who thinks it may be a tumor of some sort, not sure if it's an gfection but I have been givin a 30d course of antibiotics for him

He is not able to fly, am not sure if this is because he is too young or that the lump has impaired the wing (it isnt dragging or anything but when extended does not look the same structurally as the good one).

Until last night I had minimum contact with him since taking him in as I thought he would be able to be released but it is unlikely that this will happen now, he can't really flap his wings even & literally just drops when he attempts to fly from something.

I am happy to look after him, although I am still trying to find a rescue where he could be with other birds (although this is proving impossible!)

Really I would like advise of what sort of environment I should be keeping him in. I have a large dog crate that I could put some perches in .... am struggling to think what I can do cheaply (money is an issue) & is safe (I have cats!) for him to be left in.

He is being fed a variety of foods: mixture of raw meat, mealworms, fruit, mixed bird seed, scrambled/hard boiled eggs but would also like some ideas to keep him occupied. I have posted on a wildlife forums but tbh no-one seems interested in giving any advice so thought I would try here instead.

If anyone has any ideas about a sitable enclosure, food, things to occupy him, rescue organisations .... anything I would be really greatful! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Really the best thing for him would be a bird sanctuary where they can provide everything he needs that really would be difficult, costly and time consuming for you. They are also more likely to be able to rehabilitate him if its possible. Crows are extremely intelligent birds, and moderately social (depending on species) and I really do not think it would be appropriate for you to keep him. I would like to think he has a chance of rehab, and that will take some specialist and expert care.

I had a sick crow once, an adult, and I got it as for as not being sick anymore, but to get it flying it needed an aviary that was the size of my garden, and a lot of privacy, so I took it to a bird sanctuary in Lancashire : Home - Greenmount Wild Bird Hospital They had him for about 6 months and was released.

Maybe its a stretch though from Norfolk, so please take a look at the following pages for places that might be nearer to you:

HelpWildlife.co.uk - Wildlife rescues in the east of England

And don't forget the RSPCA: - Our wildlife centres - Wildlife rehabilitation - Rehabilitation

I really hope that helps.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Phoenix24 said:


> Really the best thing for him would be a bird sanctuary where they can provide everything he needs that really would be difficult, costly and time consuming for you. They are also more likely to be able to rehabilitate him if its possible. Crows are extremely intelligent birds, and moderately social (depending on species) and I really do not think it would be appropriate for you to keep him. I would like to think he has a chance of rehab, and that will take some specialist and expert care.
> 
> I had a sick crow once, an adult, and I got it as for as not being sick anymore, but to get it flying it needed an aviary that was the size of my garden, and a lot of privacy, so I took it to a bird sanctuary in Lancashire : Home - Greenmount Wild Bird Hospital They had him for about 6 months and was released.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, I have looked at this link & am just about to ring a place in Norwich. I have also contacted a person in Kings Lynn who was recommended to me by a Raven rescue - it's becoming my part time job!

I was advised by my vet not to take him to the local RSPCA as he will be pts, unfortunately despite their intelligence corvids are considered a pest where I live 

Am really hoping the place in Norwich can offer him a space as they aim to relase the bird which is great but also can offer birds space for long term care - & do make judgements on the those that are not suitable for this environment & will pts if the bird is distressed which I agree with.

It really will be difficult to give him up as I am becoming attached to him (despite trying my best not to) but I really do think it will be in his best interests. However this is the last place I can find out of all my searches & enquiries .....

He gets on well with Roxy (my GSD) & they walk around the garden together, he's showing interest in the chickens & goes over to see them, seems quite confident in most ways which is great & he is very entertaining to watch


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

After much ringing round & emails .... he staying with me, not the best option perhaps but the only one I have.

I have just had a long conversation with a lady at the Norwich birds rescue & she has advised that there are limited places for permanently disabled birds (which going by my description of his injury she believes he is), & none in my area which i have also found 

She has given me lots of advice regarding keeping him as a pet so I now need to think of an aviary for him & things to keep him active when I am not there & he has to be confined.

Not ideal but I have now run out of places who might help & the longer he stays with me the more difficult it will be


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

you're right - the RSPCA would likely put him to sleep. 

That place in Lancashire probably would have taken him. They had a barn owl there with only one leg, and a aviary with magpies that were too humanised to be released.

Is it a definite that the crow is too sick for rehabilitation/release?

You are going to need a large aviary for the crow (even if it can't fly) with the 1/2 inch galvanised mesh (the kind used for parrots) with a size of minimum 10x10x10ft, and perches and ladders for it to get around. You will need to give it enrichment, such as toys, to keep it from getting bored. These birds are some of the most intelligent in the bird world (perhaps more than parrots) and can problem solve and even count. Without proper stimulation it will get bored and destructive. It is likely to attach itself to you, and may have behavioural problems (other than boredom) whenever left alone.

My last option to give you is contact a small animal zoo, or even a large zoo, or a falconry centre. The latter do often have corvids, and it might be ideal for them because it will be 'tame'. But you need to find out its long term prognosis first and better still take it to a specialist avian vet who can give you better advice on what can be done with it medically. It may be kinder to have it put to sleep.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Phoenix24 said:


> you're right - the RSPCA would likely put him to sleep.
> 
> That place in Lancashire probably would have taken him. They had a barn owl there with only one leg, and a aviary with magpies that were too humanised to be released.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea, there is a falconry centre nearby that I took a tawny owlet to a couple of years ago. I don't remember them having corvids there but they may be able to give me another contact.

Everyone I have spoken to & either seen the lump (vet) or I have shown a pic of the lump, has been doubtful the bird will fly. even when he jumps down from things (chair for example) he drops down, he makes no attempt to fly. When I have watched other young birds they will usually attemtp this .... even if they aren't successful

Tbh, I have been loooking at large avairies but there is no way I can afford one, even the secondhand ones are hundred of £££'s. Pts is still an option I will consider if his lump gets worse & causes him pain or he seems to be distressed by his environment.

I can only do what I can with the time I have & the limited ££'s which may not be good enough I realise.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you tried posting on RFUK? 

There are a few corvid owners on there, they might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Also, these might be able to help Raven Haven - Tarquin's Story.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Have you tried posting on RFUK?
> 
> There are a few corvid owners on there, they might be able to point you in the right direction.





Nonnie said:


> Also, these might be able to help Raven Haven - Tarquin's Story.


Thanks so much for this info. The RFUK forum came up when I was searching for various words relsating to crow, corvids, rescue, etc , I haven't joined to ask but just read a few replies ... worth a shot though.

I have emailed the second link & messaged them on FB but not had a response yet, will try again now though.

It's so difficult as I know it's not the best environemnt for him but I haven't got any other options atm. So far he seems happy enough so am reluctant to pts ......


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

As he can't fly, I wouldn't think he'd need a large aviary - just somewhere to hang out & hop around when you're not there. 

Have you looked on Ebay for aviary panels? If you have a corner of the garden you might need only two sides, maybe not even a roof. A roosting place could be a box fixed up high rather than a shed.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Definitely try the raptor places etc. And he may not be able to fly, but he will still need a sturdy aviary of a good size, and good strong mesh to keep predators out, and the crow in. You will have to sit the aviary on concrete or have a mesh floor, because the crow can't fly if anything did bury its way in.

At the end of the day, the most important thing is the quality of life for the crow. I hope you can find somewhere to take it on, preferably somewhere with corvids.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> As he can't fly, I wouldn't think he'd need a large aviary - just somewhere to hang out & hop around when you're not there.
> 
> Have you looked on Ebay for aviary panels? If you have a corner of the garden you might need only two sides, maybe not even a roof. A roosting place could be a box fixed up high rather than a shed.


Good idea, will have a look. There is a section in the garden where my ex had his parrots aviary so there is a base & I would only nead 2 or 3 panels as it is attached to an outbuilding .....



Phoenix24 said:


> Definitely try the raptor places etc. And he may not be able to fly, but he will still need a sturdy aviary of a good size, and good strong mesh to keep predators out, and the crow in. You will have to sit the aviary on concrete or have a mesh floor, because the crow can't fly if anything did bury its way in.
> 
> At the end of the day, the most important thing is the quality of life for the crow. I hope you can find somewhere to take it on, preferably somewhere with corvids.


Quality of life is the most improtant thing & something I am bearing in mind. When I am at home he can come out of his crate (he's in a dog crate atm - not ideal I realise!), he has a wander round the garden (under my watchful eye), he came inside & had a wander round again & I did have more interaction with him.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Have also been advised to read 'Corvus: A Life with Birds' by Esther Wooflson which I have just ordered. 

Has anyone else read this?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

They are amazing birds and make wonderful pets I believe. Such a tie though if you didn't really plan it!!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> They are amazing birds and make wonderful pets I believe. Such a tie though if you didn't really plan it!!!


Definitley - about 20yrs+ I have been told!!!

Am already thinking of care for him when I go on a tracking course with the dogs soon. Unfortunately my friend who lives nearby is terrified of birds, she can just about cope with the chickens but a large, black bird with a huge beak will probably be too much for her


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Have you not taken him to a vet? He needs the lump on his wing x-rayed and checked over to make sure it isn't an infection, getting worse or causing him pain, it may need amputating if you do not want to pts. The fact he is making no attempt to fly suggests he is probably in pain, trouble with birds is they are very good at masking any issues as it makes them a target for predators, they will also eat and act tame when stressed or ill too. He looks like he's at the right age to certainly be flapping about and attempting to fly by now, so please get him seen by a vet and keep ringing folk to find him a suitable home or pts, pts is far better than a life left in a cage on his own for huge parts of the day and being sworn at an attacked by all manor of other birds and in pain or dragging a dud wing. 
Have you tried Tiggywinkles?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

AlexArt said:


> Have you not taken him to a vet? He needs the lump on his wing x-rayed and checked over to make sure it isn't an infection, getting worse or causing him pain, it may need amputating if you do not want to pts. The fact he is making no attempt to fly suggests he is probably in pain, trouble with birds is they are very good at masking any issues as it makes them a target for predators, they will also eat and act tame when stressed or ill too. He looks like he's at the right age to certainly be flapping about and attempting to fly by now, so please get him seen by a vet and keep ringing folk to find him a suitable home or pts, pts is far better than a life left in a cage on his own for huge parts of the day and being sworn at an attacked by all manor of other birds and in pain or dragging a dud wing.
> Have you tried Tiggywinkles?


I have taken him to a vet & was prescribed antibiotics for him. They do not believe he is in pain unless the wing is stretched, which is probably why he doesn't extend it. He doesn't apopear to be in pain when he is walking or hopping about & is quite inquisitive.

Tbh I am not in a position financially to have his wing x-rayed or amputated even if that was recommended. He isn't dragging the wing at all, it folds up as well as the 'good' one, you wouldn't know there was anything wrong with him by just looking at him.

I am not against having him pts if he is suffering or if he is becoming stressed at confinement, that is always a consideration.

I have tried Tiggywinkles, left a message but have not yet had a returned call, I will try again.

Tbh I am getting completley conflicting opinions of what is best for him, some people have toild me that some crows make great pets, some have said that some crows are solitary & do not alwys live with others, some have advised that he will bcome distressed on his own, others have said that they are very adaptable, some have said they bond with other animals & others have said they need their own kind ..... I suppose it's all a matter of opinion.

I am out of options now, I have rung & emailed everyone I have found & the only place that was suggested in in Lancashire which is too far away from me.

I will try my best & if that isn't good enough then he will be pts, I would never keep any animal alive simply for the sake of it


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> I have taken him to a vet & was prescribed antibiotics for him. They do not believe he is in pain unless the wing is stretched, which is probably why he doesn't extend it. He doesn't apopear to be in pain when he is walking or hopping about & is quite inquisitive.
> 
> Tbh I am not in a position financially to have his wing x-rayed or amputated even if that was recommended. He isn't dragging the wing at all, it folds up as well as the 'good' one, you wouldn't know there was anything wrong with him by just looking at him.
> 
> ...


Hes beautiful, I have a real soft spot for corvids. Have you tried contacting Tiggywinkles via twitter Cleo? If you're not on there it may well be worth joining, just had a look & they were tweeting a couple of hours ago.

My Dad had a magpie when he was a kid & hubby had 2, I also know someone who had a jackdaw, though not crows, these corvids appear to have been very adaptable.

Best of luck with him.

.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> Hes beautiful, I have a real soft spot for corvids. Have you tried contacting Tiggywinkles via twitter Cleo? If you're not on there it may well be worth joining, just had a look & they were tweeting a couple of hours ago.
> 
> My Dad had a magpie when he was a kid & hubby had 2, I also know someone who had a jackdaw, though not crows, these corvids appear to have been very adaptable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, am not on Twitter but will try ringing them again tomorrow.

In some ways I feel bad as if I'm honest I don't want another pet but then again I will do as much as I can for him, but there are limits ... unfortunatley. If he stays I have a set amount I can spend on an enclosure, I can't afford £££'s in vets bills as money is tight now & my dogs, cats & chickens take priority.

But .... if he is staying then I will do my best to make sure he is happy & if it doesn't work out & I can't get him an alternative home he will (unfortunately) be pts, I couldn't keep an animal knowing it was distressed.

He's having awalk around the garden atm & has a couple of collared doves joining him .... am just sitting & watching them all, Roxy wants to join in but isn't allowed!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> In some ways I feel bad as if I'm honest I don't want another pet but then again I will do as much as I can for him, but there are limits ... unfortunatley. ----
> But .... if he is staying then I will do my best to make sure he is happy


Much the same way I feel about my unintentional rabbit! 

He sounds lovely though, and it's great he chose you.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks for the reply, am not on Twitter but will try ringing them again tomorrow.
> 
> In some ways I feel bad as if I'm honest I don't want another pet but then again I will do as much as I can for him, but there are limits ... unfortunatley. If he stays I have a set amount I can spend on an enclosure, I can't afford £££'s in vets bills as money is tight now & my dogs, cats & chickens take priority.
> 
> ...


I know you're doing the best you can for him, he wouldn't have stood any chance at all if you hadn't stepped in to help him

He sounds a very relaxed little chap, bless him. I really do hope he'll get better & you wont need to make a difficult decision x.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Much the same way I feel about my unintentional rabbit!
> 
> He sounds lovely though, and it's great he chose you.


Lol & your rabbit has a great new pad! 

Have an email from a raven rescue in Bracknell, will give them a ring tomorrow & discuss ..... fingers crossed!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Lol & your rabbit has a great new pad!


Mmmm..... well if he stays, the accommodation will have to increase by at least 100% (more painting) plus run added, & in order for the run to be added the whole garden needs redesigning; he'll have to be neutered; and don't even ask about bonding him with a spayed lady....


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Mmmm..... well if he stays, the accommodation will have to increase by at least 100% (more painting) plus run added, & in order for the run to be added the whole garden needs redesigning; he'll have to be neutered; and don't even ask about bonding him with a spayed lady....


Haha, I know all of a sudden life takes on compleyely different priorities.

I was going out for dinner the other eveing (dogs invited aswell) but had to stay at home for Corby ... my friend isn't a fan of birds!


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Crows certainly are very adaptable, and can make good pets if given the right stimulus . Like with every animal it all depends on the individual temperament as to how suitable they are to look after and how well they cope in captivity. The idea of keeping a wild animal as a pet really jars with me, but I can understand that a crow would not thrive if kept alone in a cage - well, a wild adult bird would prefer no human contact at all, but a hand-reared, humanised juvenile won't like being left alone. 

Apparently birds don't seem to feel or respond to pain in the same way we do. Certainly I have seen many a bird with horrific injuries still trying to fly away, and this has been seen and reported by other vets and wildlife rehabbers too.

Fingers crossed you can get hold of someone or somewhere that has the facilities to deal with the crow in the best way possible for it. If all else fails, you are doing the best you can and i'm sure the crow is grateful for it.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Phoenix24 said:


> i'm sure the crow is grateful for it.


I'm also sure they are intelligent enough to realise where their future lies, if they have a disability.... at least this one does. Seeking protection and food is more important to him than staying in the wild world. And that is how many of our domesticated animals began their journey - deliberately choosing to be close to humans and the protection they offer, even if it means losing their wild identity.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Having done exactly the same thing many years ago with a young crow I found on the road, I too felt sorry for him and wanted to save him, so I had his wing amputated as it was too badly damaged, he was young so we gave him a chance with us and to recoup after his op. 
Like a lot of wildlife I've rehabilitated he acted very tame and chilled to start with but as he got better and older he became more and more wild. I've had a few buzzards who would happily take food from your hand and sit on your arm, once they got better they'd nail you as soon as look at you, same with a roe buck we had one year who was tame as anything and would eat from your hand, I knew it was time to let him go when I went into his pen one day and he leapt at me at head height with his horns down - being grateful doesn't really compute with most wild animals!! I think crows can make good pets if they are hand reared then they imprint on humans, however a parent reared bird is different they're not like domesticated animals, although it can be down to the individual so worth a try I guess if you're happy being stuck with a noisy demanding thief!!

After 3 months of keeping my crow we found a rescue centre who also had a one winged crow, so he went to live out his days there, I think they even let them loose after a while and they stuck around in the trees and came down for food with all their other corvids they fed everyday. I would not have kept him as a pet though, he was hand tame to start with and gradually stopped that, he'd raid any food items he could, he was like a parrot and needed constant amusing! I forgot the egg basket one night and came down in the morning to find a hole in every egg and nibbles out of all the fruit in the fruit bowl. He also got into a pot of some leftover chicken curry - you can imagine the mess that made when it went in one end and out the other! He did also make a bid for freedom and I had to retrieve him kicking and screaming from a thorn hedge 2 fields away, so I would watch leaving yours loose as when better he may decide to wander and they may not be able to fly but their climbing abilities are still intact, the last thing you want is have to get the fire brigade out to retrieve him from a 40ft tree!!

So I really would suggest getting an appropriate home for him, hard I know as I know how most folk view corvids! An x-ray would have been ideal, you never know it might be something fixable, which if left could fuse his wing for good as they heal very fast, that's what happened to one of the buzzards I found, she got blown out of a tree during some awful storms and broke her wing, had I found her a few days before it could have been fixed, sadly it was too late, although she did end up as an educational bird at a bird of prey centre. An x-ray should only cost £30 or so, I'm sure your vet will help if you ask as it isn't a pet, or do a payment plan if your hunt for a wildlife rescue ends in dead ends, hopefully one of them will reply though and be able to advise you. 
Would I do it again if I found another crow/corvid that was disabled - no I'd pts and it is something I have done too, the vast majority don't do well being disabled and wild and then forced to live in captivity, birds of prey are slightly different as they aren't very bright, but crows and small birds, then no I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

AlexArt said:


> Having done exactly the same thing many years ago with a young crow I found on the road, I too felt sorry for him and wanted to save him, so I had his wing amputated as it was too badly damaged, he was young so we gave him a chance with us and to recoup after his op.
> Like a lot of wildlife I've rehabilitated he acted very tame and chilled to start with but as he got better and older he became more and more wild. I've had a few buzzards who would happily take food from your hand and sit on your arm, once they got better they'd nail you as soon as look at you, same with a roe buck we had one year who was tame as anything and would eat from your hand, I knew it was time to let him go when I went into his pen one day and he leapt at me at head height with his horns down - being grateful doesn't really compute with most wild animals!! I think crows can make good pets if they are hand reared then they imprint on humans, however a parent reared bird is different they're not like domesticated animals, although it can be down to the individual so worth a try I guess if you're happy being stuck with a noisy demanding thief!!
> 
> After 3 months of keeping my crow we found a rescue centre who also had a one winged crow, so he went to live out his days there, I think they even let them loose after a while and they stuck around in the trees and came down for food with all their other corvids they fed everyday. I would not have kept him as a pet though, he was hand tame to start with and gradually stopped that, he'd raid any food items he could, he was like a parrot and needed constant amusing! I forgot the egg basket one night and came down in the morning to find a hole in every egg and nibbles out of all the fruit in the fruit bowl. He also got into a pot of some leftover chicken curry - you can imagine the mess that made when it went in one end and out the other! He did also make a bid for freedom and I had to retrieve him kicking and screaming from a thorn hedge 2 fields away, so I would watch leaving yours loose as when better he may decide to wander and they may not be able to fly but their climbing abilities are still intact, the last thing you want is have to get the fire brigade out to retrieve him from a 40ft tree!!
> ...


I completely understand what you mean & the day I took him to the vets I was in two minds whether to have him pts there & then but was persuaded otherwise.

I may have a place for him at a raven santuary, they have other corvids aswell nnot sure when I can get him there & I do want to ask about long term care & if they dpo pts should the bird not be doing well. The rescue I contacted in Norwich did this as they did not believe in keeping an animal alive if is was not happy with it's environment. She said some adapt but some don't & it is kinder to pts.

He's in a new cage now, my ex had a large parrot cage & we have spent the day making branches, ladders & toys for him .... again not ideal but better than he had before. He's been hopping around & has been pecking at a pig's head I put in for him (usually for the dogs from the butcher but I thought it would amause Corby) & has been at it for ages.

I will contact the raven rescue again tomorrow & keep trying to find other contacts. I have been given details of a corvid group that I will join & again see if I can get a better home.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Great news - I've managed to find him a place in a wildlife centre nearby, not 2.5 hrs drive away as I was expecting!

He's going on Saturday & much as I will miss him I do feel it's for the best. He seems quite happy when I'm with him (especially when Roxy is with him for some odd reason), he loves his walks around the garden & he seems to enjoy the evenings when we all sit around together & he gets to investgate everything, squawks at me for some food & poos on the sofa!

But I was working from home yesterday & watched him in his cage, he was quite animated when I was outside or when Roxy went over to see him but when we were inside, he stopped hopping around & just sat on the floor of the cage looking so lonely 

If I didn't work or didn't have the dogs then I would be able to provide him with more company but unfortunately my time is limited.

Just hope I don't start crying when I have to hand him over, he's become quite a character in my house & I've grown quite attached to him


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> Great news - I've managed to find him a place in a wildlife centre nearby, not 2.5 hrs drive away as I was expecting!
> 
> He's going on Saturday & much as I will miss him I do feel it's for the best. He seems quite happy when I'm with him (especially when Roxy is with him for some odd reason), he loves his walks around the garden & he seems to enjoy the evenings when we all sit around together & he gets to investgate everything, squawks at me for some food & poos on the sofa!
> 
> ...


I'm so pleased to hear you've found a wildlife centre that will take him Cleo. Hopefully he might eventually be fit enough to be released back into the wild, and who knows, perhaps he'll fly round to say hello to the kind lady who rescued him - crows have the most amazing memories after all!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> I'm so pleased to hear you've found a wildlife centre that will take him Cleo. Hopefully he might eventually be fit enough to be released back into the wild, and who knows, perhaps he'll fly round to say hello to the kind lady who rescued him - crows have the most amazing memories after all!:thumbsup:


Thank you, I will miss him, so will Roxy. She's made me laugh so much as she guards him from everyone else, I think she thinks he's her new toy but he's quite taken with her. They sat next to each other on the sofa atm

Even if he is permanently disabled he can sty in one of the enclosures & they will pts if he doesn't adapt to captivity which I am pleased about.

I just hope I don't start crying in reception when I take him in ... how embarrassing!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> Thank you, I will miss him, so will Roxy. She's made me laugh so much as she guards him from everyone else, I think she thinks he's her new toy but he's quite taken with her. They sat next to each other on the sofa atm
> 
> Even if he is permanently disabled he can sty in one of the enclosures & they will pts if he doesn't adapt to captivity which I am pleased about.
> 
> I just hope I don't start crying in reception when I take him in ... how embarrassing!!


That is so sweet, what a lovely pair. Any one of my huskies would have killed & eaten him up!:yikes: horrible things that they are! lol

aww that's the only trouble when you get so attached, take plenty of tissues with you just incase!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> That is so sweet, what a lovely pair. Any one of my huskies would have killed & eaten him up!:yikes: horrible things that they are! lol
> 
> aww that's the only trouble when you get so attached, take plenty of tissues with you just incase!


I posted on FB just how surprised (& pleased I was) with the dogs, they have been so good with a crow hopping around them in the evenings. Even tonight, we are sitting down watching TV; 2 dogs, 2 cats & Corby the crow perched on my shoulder ....like it's normal!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

That's fantastic news!!:thumbsup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Really hope all goes well for both you & Corby tomorrow Cleo x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> Really hope all goes well for both you & Corby tomorrow Cleo x


Went well, thanks Noushka! A few tears on the way there & trying to figure out a way I could keep him but when I got there & saw the enclosure he would be living in I was so pleased.

Despite all me best efforts this was obviously the best place for him, he had lots of space (all the permanent residents have a huge secure enclosure in a wood) & company which was the main thing.

Roxy & I both miss him, she has spent ages checking his cage & looking around the garden for him but hope he is enjoying his first night in his new life .... will start blubbing again if I think about it too much


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

It was the right thing to do - well done for taking care of the crow and seeing he got the best life he could.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> Went well, thanks Noushka! A few tears on the way there & trying to figure out a way I could keep him but when I got there & saw the enclosure he would be living in I was so pleased.
> 
> Despite all me best efforts this was obviously the best place for him, he had lots of space (all the permanent residents have a huge secure enclosure in a wood) & company which was the main thing.
> 
> Roxy & I both miss him, she has spent ages checking his cage & looking around the garden for him but hope he is enjoying his first night in his new life .... will start blubbing again if I think about it too much


I'm so pleased to hear this! It sounds a lovely place, I know it must have been such a wrench to say goodbye but you can put your mind at rest now, knowing you've done your very best for him. Aw Roxy really took to the little fella, bless her. Hope you're both feeling a bit better today & getting use to him not being around & hope Corby is settling in with his new friends

.

,


----------



## Dave sinclair (Jan 12, 2016)

Cleo38 said:


> Went well, thanks Noushka! A few tears on the way there & trying to figure out a way I could keep him but when I got there & saw the enclosure he would be living in I was so pleased.
> 
> Despite all me best efforts this was obviously the best place for him, he had lots of space (all the permanent residents have a huge secure enclosure in a wood) & company which was the main thing.
> 
> Roxy & I both miss him, she has spent ages checking his cage & looking around the garden for him but hope he is enjoying his first night in his new life .... will start blubbing again if I think about it too much


----------



## Dave sinclair (Jan 12, 2016)

Cleo38 could you let me now where you took Corby as I have a crow who needs to be with other crows I have been looking for somewhere for him for a while with no look but reading your post and hearing her perminant resident birds are in an enclosure in the woods sounds just whot he needs


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dave sinclair said:


> Cleo38 could you let me now where you took Corby as I have a crow who needs to be with other crows I have been looking for somewhere for him for a while with no look but reading your post and hearing her perminant resident birds are in an enclosure in the woods sounds just whot he needs


I took my crow to PACT Animal Santuary (http://www.pactsanctuary.org), not sure if this is near you at all (Norfolk) but hope you find somewhere suitable


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Cleo38 said:


> Have also been advised to read 'Corvus: A Life with Birds' by Esther Wooflson which I have just ordered.
> 
> Has anyone else read this?


Yes it's a great read. Though from her story it seems like you can look forward to finding caches of food in every hole that your house has in future !


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

If you are on frercycle you could see if you can get some panels from there.


----------

